# I need to know the artist of this album of opera / Necesito saber el artista de este



## tonycar (May 18, 2011)

Understood in opera: I need to know any of the information on this album. Your help would be appreciated.

Entendidos en opera: necesito saber algún dato de este álbum. Su ayuda será agradecida.

Verstanden in der Oper: Ich brauche keine der Informationen auf diesem Album kennen. Ihre Hilfe wird gebeten.

Inteso in opera: ho bisogno di sapere qualche dato su questo album. Il vostro aiuto sarebbe apprezzato.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a transcription in a "modern style" from La Traviata (Verdi), followed by Carmen (Bizet), and the classic choir from Nabuco. The singer is not an opera artist. No conosco como se llama este álbum. No sabe el nobre de esta artista. 
Sorry, I can't help you!

This what I found (simmilar) Se llama Milan: 









Eurodance opera (il Barbiere):


----------

